# cyclo cross frame size



## steve36 (27 Nov 2011)

probably been asked before but anyway,do you ride the same size bike for cyclo coss as you do on your road bike, as some say go for a size smaller.i normally ride a 58cm road but was told to go for a 56cm caad x .
thanks in advance,
steve.


----------



## VamP (28 Nov 2011)

Some ride a smidgeon smaller, but a lot ride the same size. I ride same size cross and road. It comes down to personal preference, and to some extent the specific geometry of the bike you're looking at.


----------



## Globalti (13 Dec 2011)

I ride a 56 Specialized road bike and crosser and find no problem.


----------



## steve36 (13 Dec 2011)

thanks for replys,


----------



## jdtate101 (13 Dec 2011)

I ride a 57.5 roadie, but went for a 56cm CAADX too. I'm 6ft 1 and it fits just fine.


----------



## mattsccm (19 Dec 2011)

The greatest issue will be , but one that fits you well. CX doesn't cover arduous terrain etc . if your road bike frame is right then buy the same thing. If you are coming from MTB's buy the same size that you would need for the road. 
Of course there may be personal preference in how it fits but thats down to you not any formula etc.


----------



## Zoiders (21 Dec 2011)

mattsccm said:


> The greatest issue will be , but one that fits you well. CX doesn't cover arduous terrain etc . if your road bike frame is right then buy the same thing. If you are coming from MTB's buy the same size that you would need for the road.
> Of course there may be personal preference in how it fits but thats down to you not any formula etc.


Have you been watching the same event as all the rest of us have?

Like Vamp said, if your existing frame size and format offers enough stand over then go that way, if not you need to go down a size for the sake of future generations.


----------

